# ISO - Spinach Pie



## giggler (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a new friend at work, of Greek heritage. He says his Mother made this, but the recipe is strange..

He says, it is a two crust pie, with Phyllo Dough.

Then the filling is spinach, eggs, cottage cheese and Feta Cheese..as much as you like. Feta is quit strong to me..

Then bake 'till just Set.

but, I looked at many recipes, and found Spanakapia?

which looks more like German Strudle to me!

Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2012)

Spanakopita, that's the animal.  Very tasty!


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1937,141165-230201,00.html

This is a very traditional Greek Spinach Pie. I have made it a couple of times and it has never failed me. I always make the bottom crust with two or three layers of phyllo dough. For the top I use two. I butter each sheet generoously.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 14, 2012)

This can be made with spinach--I've made it many, many times with Chard, a few times with spinach. It is very nice--reminds me of a North American take on Greek Spinach Pie.

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?language=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=1379


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 14, 2012)

Sometimes, ill use similar filling ingredients ( spinach, eggs , onions, feta, ricotta cheese)   and stuff it into a pizza dough, making a greek style calzone.  The kids love it.


----------

